# game - I haven't tried it yet!



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

I got this off of another message board I'm on:



> Heres the premise. Bsically you are in a room..with nothing. The door is locked and you have to figure out a way to escape the room using the items and cluse you find in the room itself (keep your speakers on btw). So in order to find clues..all you have to do is click around searching for stuff (all you use is the mouse). The thing is, you have to be VERY thorough in your search and think about what WHAT might be WHERE. Then, using the items you find, you have to figure out a way to use EVERY single one of them to finally get out of the room.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for the weekend to try it - it sounds like it takes a bit of time.  Thought you all might enjoy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

arghhh.. I have 11 clues and only need one more..~!!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

Holy cr*p, Tess!  That's amazing.  How long has it taken you?!?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

oh I just got the last clue.. and he's dancing... pointing.. ack.. 
I've been fiddling with it for 15 minutes off and on now~!!

this is very boggling heheee


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmms.. methinks I still need more clues.. *twitch*


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

ok.. found a safe.. getting closer


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm there, Tess.  I can't figure out the combination.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

check the url Dan.. though that one doesn't work for me 
Grumbling


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Did that - got the code, that's not the safe combination.  Now I'm sitting here pulling out my hair trying to figure this mess out.  AAAAARRRGGGHHH!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... 

I had to restart a couple times Dan..  Hint.. Go to the url in same page before you get to the safe~!!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

I have been manually eliminating every possible combination staring at 9999.  I am now at 8999.  You're telling me I need to restart?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

I tried that.. and figured ack.. I don't wanna be in that room the rest of my life~!!  I had typed the url on that found paper.. in another window.. but that number didn't work.. so yeah I started over.. but first went to the url.. memorized the number.. came back.. started finding my clues again.. and when I got the safe.. the number opened it and found the last clue to get Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, I got out. Nnnglaven ngoy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

^5's Dan.. We Rock *giggles*
I submitted my comment at the end.. I'm freeeeeee..


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

You guys did that soooo quickly, you should try the Viridian room on the site, which is suppossed to be tougher.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

OK, I started trying it - gah! I have 5 items, tried the other room and don't know what to do with the numbers. Is there an item I'm missing?

(Do I feel totally stupid, too?)

Can I use my keys to do anything in the room?  AAA!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

just memorize the numbers from the other room FM~!
You will need all 3 keys ...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm freeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

I've got 11 items and the numbers, I can't find any vault. :waah: 
and what goes in the 2nd circle in that little red box?  Is that the vault?

I think I've clicked on every possible location in that room. 

Gee thanks for showing me/us the site Fiesty!!! :whip: 

signed 
frustrated

:vu:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

Dot, hehee.. yeah it's a toughy.. did you watch the movie closely?  the hint is in there..


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Movie???  What movie???  Now there's a theatre???  :wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

giggles.. you a funny girl ~!!  gotta find a box.. and figure out how to open it.. and figure out what goes in the box.. then grasshoppa.. you'll see the light 

*don't wanna give away the secrets it took us soooo long to figure out* *chortles*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, I'll continue, I've got a few hairs left in my head to pull out.   :idunno: 

Thanks for the hints.

AAAARRRRRGGHHHHH

Dot
:tantrum:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Bwahahaha  I'm working on the DIFFICULT one.  Stuck though...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Me too, Stoolman.  I have another darn CD case, six chinese characters on cards (yah - like that's going to help), incense, lighter, medicine bottle, can of warm beer, black hair, two photos, a photo frame.

 I've burned incense a few times, rung the bell...

 I also tried recording the voice behind the door and playing it backwards, but I can't quite hear it - the recording plays back too low.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that recording is bugging me~!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, I restarted it and it won't let me pick up the trash can to get the lighter and the card that was on the lamp isn't showing up now.

 WTF??


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 12, 2004)

How do I use items I've picked up? I'm playing the crimson room, and I have about five or six items. I can click on the cd case to see that it's empty and the memo to read the url, but none of the other items will do anything if I click on them. Am I doing something wrong, or is there nothing to see? 


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

oh good heavens.. another lock code


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh Great Queen of Pain - 

 I only need three clues and I am currently meditating with incense and zen bowl.

 Could you please toss a mignon a hint?


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 12, 2004)

When I go to the url the numbers just keep changing, they haven't stopped. Do I need to go at a certain time, like before or after I pick up a certain item?


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

Indeed.. incense is soothing but not what you need for the moment.. rip the bones blanket from his body.. lighter will aid you in ridding a hairy piece of paper.. make sure your mouse cleans up the paper repeatedly til the hair is gone.... slippers hold a clue.. but below that shelf is yet another..Keep your beer cold til your done........put thing's together that belong together.. this can be done by About item..


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> When I go to the url the numbers just keep changing, they haven't stopped. Do I need to go at a certain time, like before or after I pick up a certain item?
> 
> 
> -Rob



if you're in the Crimson room, get the numbers before you try to open the safe


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

OK.  I feel like an idiot!  I have 7 items, I can get to the yellowroom and see codes, but can't figure out where to enter these codes, or how to use items - the "about items" is dark.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Feisty - try opening and closing the drapes a few times - click in corners around the floor.


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, for some reason it wouldn't let me select items. I found the game on "ebaum's world" and it would let me select items there. I don't know why. I tried playing viridian room but it won't let me click on anything. I clicked the entire screen and nothing happened. Beats me. Great game though.


-Rob


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

*sobs*


She-sulsa, I love you!!!

ETA: well, that's one more thing - now I'll just make myself crazy with more searching....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

Is that my problem - that I can't use the items on my computer?  Ack


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have burned the hair and found the lock code.
 I found the cd holder (empty again) 
 I put pictures in frames (nothing revealed)
 I put the beer back in the fridge
 I found six cards with Chinese characters on it
 I found the picture frame under the shelve and the card under the slippers
 I pulled the futon up off of bones and got the medicine bottle, found the paper and two pills inside the bottle, 

 Can't deciver voice yet.


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 12, 2004)

Hehhh. Oh well. I tried playing Viridian room but I'm on the first screen staring at a cieling lamp and nothing happens when I click on anything. Too bad. I even found the game on some other sites, but to no avail. Oh well. Does anyone else have this problem? Maybe it's something wrong with the version of Flash I'm using.


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

open the pill bottle.. read the paper.. that's where I am now.. trying to make the kanji into something with Dice.. oh this is BOGGLING~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

weirdness Rob.. maybe ya need to reboot?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

Rob - thank you!  Now I can use my items, on the other link!  (And see oddly translated Japanese).


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

OK, *11* items, can't figure out the other thing I need to do to open that thing I have.  I've used 2 things, I assume I need a third to open.  Can't figure if I need a combination or whatnot.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

ARRRGH, I've tried again, and thanks to shesulza got the movie going. 

I've tried clicking on the symbol numberous times nothing happens. 
gone to the wall and click on it to no avail. 

I'm really starting to hate this game. Show's how crappy I am at problem solving.

:waah:

Dot


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Kenpo Girl - you are really super close - keep clicking the spot he points to after the film is over.

 Feisty - I'll be you're missing the rod that goes into the red box - there are two circles and a rectangle on the lid.  Keep shaking the pillow.

 Tess - I'm stumped - I'm at the same place you are.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

KG - I can't open the box!  I'm missing something and I don't know what....


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Stoolman, how about you?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG  I'M FREEEEEEEE!!!!!  


Geeze never thought I'd get it.  
I'm a tad slow.   


Dot

P.S.  Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Has anyone else got the second game to say "I can almost feel the dead spirit's presence" or something like that when they ding the bowl?  I know th ebeer must be cold, and I'm working on different ways to arrange the pictures, but I'm missing something.....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

she-sulsa

did you ever know that you're my heeeeerooooooo...! You're everything I would like to beeeeeeee!!!

ETA: wtf was that??


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay - why must the beer be cold?  and where do I arrange the cards???  I can't find a spot.

 I've gotten it to say that, flat.  Now it's giving me the clue music when I remove the futon from the skeleton but I already have the medicine bottle - and can't find a second clue there.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> she-sulsa
> 
> did you ever know that you're my heeeeerooooooo...!  You're everything I would like to beeeeeeee!!!


 :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

I think I'm gonna reboot


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't reboot, I don't think its necessary, because the beer gets cold again everytime I put it back in the fridge.  I don't know why it has to be cold.  I haven't found where to put the kanji, but the beer must be on the shelf.... what about the pictures, do they matter?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay - I found the key to the diary, read the diary, found the cd, placed it in the case and lit incense and rang the bell three times and got "These are not complete - so I'm gonna try to put the framed picture of the girl on the shelf.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Where was the key?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

under the left wrist of our dead friend - under the radius - not the hand.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

I found the locking bike chain, too - and so will you, but can't yet figure out the combo.

 Tess?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Where do the characters go?????


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd like to thank Feisty for giving me quite a brain teaser today - one that ate away several hours of my noontime.  Kewl, though.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank Feisty for giving me quite a brain teaser today - one that ate away several hours of my noontime. Kewl, though.


Well, what's the deal? Did you finish it?  I can't find the damn bike chain now - but I did find the key...


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

Does that mean you got through the viridian room, too?

KenpoGirl's coaching me through the crimson room, I get so impatient sometimes...!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

I think I'm missing 2 clues. What's the clue in the top right corner by the CD holder.

I don't see a lighter either where did you find that? I haven't been able to burn incence just hit the bell. I've hit it enough thought I'd wake the guy on the floor and he'd get up and let me out. 

Dot

Okay never mind found the lighter so whats the last clue I'm missing?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I think I'm missing 2 clues. What's the clue in the top right corner by the CD holder.


 The CD - you'll find it in the diary - just keep turning the pages.



			
				KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I don't see a lighter either where did you find that?


 Under the trash can


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Anyone else stuck on the combo for the bike chain lock?  Dan, you'll find this around dead friend's ankles - keep ripping at the blanket by his feet.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

Dude, the Viridian room sounds creepy - you're messing around with a body this whole time?

For those of you who mastered the Crimson room - when you went to the yellow room, did the cards stop for you to reveal the code? I have all the items, got to the safe, but the yellow room numbers just scroll by on the cards, and i can't figure out the code....

ETA:  I couldn't get to the yellow room directly from my link - it's on ebaums world and I had to use the original link to get to the yellow room... very confused....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Well I go all the clues but can't figure it out.  

and now I have to go so I'll have to start all over again.  :wah:

have fun guys.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 12, 2004)

OK, I think there is something going on with my computer or link or something - my yellow room cards won't stop scrolling through numbers and I can't open the safe in the Crimson room - I just tried Viridian and I can't get it to move at all - I'll have to stick with the ebaum's link.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

What happened to Tess and Flat???  Did they die in the Veridian room?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay I got the guys pic in the frame and the CD in the case and set them by the Bell and Bowl. But I can not get the lighter that is under the can lol. I am missing one bit of paper lol. URRGGGHHH!!!! lol


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

Lost my sound - need to reboot.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What happened to Tess and Flat??? Did they die in the Veridian room?


I am so close - I've unlocked the skeleton, figured out the kanji, but everytime I ding the bell, it tells me something is missing....


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

me too - I think it has something to do with the box for the dead person's soul and the message behind the door.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm out, I did it artyon:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

I know the secret.  Now taking offers....


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

My sound gave out, so I gave up.  I tried clearing my cookies, temp file, rebooting, etcetera, but can't get the sound back.

 Wanna PM me the solution? I won't be playing it again.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG you guys.  I read this when Feisty first posted it -- and it's exploded!  I think I'll do the game vicariously through you all.  KT


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 12, 2004)

ok I got the combination for the Bicycle Lock. Now I can not get the lighter from under the trash can and I am missing I think two more clues lol. I put the girls pic in the frame alonside the cd in the case and rang the bell and "I can almost feel the person's spirit" logo comes on lol.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

oh good grief.. I left the window open HOURS ago and now it's time for bed*snorts* I think my fellow Mod should PM me the kanji spell *snickers*

Off to bed.. I'm leaving it up all night.. maybe something magically will appear *G*


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2004)

I must have blown out my sound card because I get absolutely no sounds on my puter anymore and can't hear the voice behind the door or any sound to warn me of clues.  I have to give up here.


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I gave up cause I couldn't hear anything either...............................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My sound still works,just couldn't hear anything on the game.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, once you have all 6 kanji, and you rip the blanket off the skeleton to reveal the lock, and you end up picking up the blanket, you'll find an unfolded die inside the blanket. The kanji go on that to make the spirit box. The code for the bike lock is the girl's birthday. Unlock it. The guy's picture must be in the frame, but not on the mantle.

Make sure the beer is very cold, put it on the mantle, pit the CD case on the mantle (the CD must be inside it), light some incense and ding the bowl. You're out. 

Sorry it took me so long, I haven't been in to MT since suppertime yesterday.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey!  I resurrected my sound card and got out!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

Ain't it great to be free?

:cheers:


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 13, 2004)

Bah, I suck. 

Crimson Room:  I got the combination to the safe, but it wouldn't accept it

Viridian Room:  I got the bike chain, got all the Kanji on the die (couldn't figure out a way to fold it if it's needed), put the CD in the case, burning incense, beer, and the picture of the guy (in frame) on the shelf and rang the bell.  Said "something is missing". Do you have to put the die on the shelf somewhere?  I opened the door, but couldn't figure out what the voice was saying.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 13, 2004)

My numbers/combinations won't work, either - I finally got on a computer where I could get the code, but it wouldn't open the safe.  And in the Viridian room, I found the bike lock with the numbers - do I remember them for something later?


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 13, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> My numbers/combinations won't work, either - I finally got on a computer where I could get the code, but it wouldn't open the safe.  And in the Viridian room, I found the bike lock with the numbers - do I remember them for something later?



No, but you have to undo the bike lock.  Use the girl's Birthday.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Bah, I suck.
> 
> Crimson Room: I got the combination to the safe, but it wouldn't accept it
> 
> Viridian Room: I got the bike chain, got all the Kanji on the die (couldn't figure out a way to fold it if it's needed), put the CD in the case, burning incense, beer, and the picture of the guy (in frame) on the shelf and rang the bell. Said "something is missing". Do you have to put the die on the shelf somewhere? I opened the door, but couldn't figure out what the voice was saying.


crimson room - you have to do it all over again, and go to the website where the combination is, run the dancing show, open the safe (using the appropriate key after you enter the code), in that order.

V room - The Kanji go on the die in a particular way, and it will fold on its own...I'll leave that part a secret.  Don't put the picture on the shelf, put the CD + case on the shelf, with the cold beer, burning the insence.  Then ding the bell.  The dice dosen't go anywhere special.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Ain't it great to be free?
> 
> :cheers:


 Oh HELL yeah...C'mon, y'all, me and Stoolman are downing draft waitin' fer ya!

 :drinkbeer


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 13, 2004)

:drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> :drinkbeer :drink2tha


 :fart:...too much ale!


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 13, 2004)

WHOHA!  made out of the rooms! 
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2004)

* hic *  Chair up a pull, moosey-goosey * hic *  me and flasta;slkdfaj io....

 :drink2tha


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 13, 2004)

GAH!  Finally I think I got the beer cold enough, and then the ending scared me!  (I may be feisty, but sometimes I'm still a mouse!)  Thanks for the advice, all.  That was interesting.  Now I have one of my lab members hooked on it, too.  BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 14, 2004)

heeeyyy....it's mousy-feist.  *hic*  Thatsh flatlander on the floor....*hic*

 beer another have...*hic*...

 uh-oh....I uh...

 :barf:

 oh that feels better....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 14, 2004)

Mmmmm....

:cheers: 
:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer

 :barf: 

:angel:   Ah, that's better....


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 14, 2004)

Okay I got everything but that last paper clue lol. Eeerrrggghhhh!!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 14, 2004)

Did you look up at the light - from all angles?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 14, 2004)

Okay  here is my list for the papers


Under the meat in the frig
under the shoes
On the wall near the light
On the SHelf with the Incense
Under the Pillows
That is all for now lol


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 14, 2004)

The last one is on the overhead lamp - you just have to look at it from a kind of awkward angle!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Feisty lol I did not even see it before lol


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 14, 2004)

Are you going to join us all floating out here??


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 15, 2004)

Is Flatlander still passed out on the floor?  Oh, Hi Feisty!  When did you get here?  and when did you get so stinkin' drunk?  Who do ya think you are?  ME??? :ultracool

 Congratulations.  You should hook your admirer onto it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 15, 2004)

:rofl: I think the "admirerer" has checked out, so to speak - so no cool game for him!  (Which I guess is for the best.)

Why, I've been here long enough to sober up!  (wow.  It's been a while!)  LOL!
I think someone sent me a code for the Blue room, although they said it's not that great....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 15, 2004)

This was posted in the other message board by the original person who tipped us off to the games...




> You're not done yet...Do the Blue room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm!

ETA: I just tried to get in, but on my dial-up connection from home - it's too slow.  And I really should be grading exams anyways.  Mmmm.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh, you had to tell me how to get to the blue room!  *sigh*  brb...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 15, 2004)

oookay...I have a pen, 10,000 yen, and a communication tube and that's it.  I doodled on the yen note (he he he he).


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 15, 2004)

Dial-up sooo sloooow!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

Hmmm....I now have a piece of paper, a pen, some yen and communication tube thingy.  Curious about phone and window shade.

 Feisty, have you done this yet?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

As soon as I get the final grades submitted for my classes today, I am all over that like white on rice!  (as they say)


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 16, 2004)

Ahh.. back at it again...

OK. I doodled on the paper, and the money.  I have the tube thingy and already got my less than helpful message back.  Haven't figured out where the window or the phone play in yet...  Still goin, though.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2004)

A new game?  I don't know if I should... I spent so much time on those other ones, and they absolutely consumed me until I was done.  No, I think I'll leave this one for you all to wrestle with.  Tell me if its any good!


The Stoolman. :hammer:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

I found the pen, the paper, the tube - sent a message, got one in reply - where's the yen? I am kind of stumped - I've been trying to figure out what to do with the phone, too.

ETA: and tilting the picture, too


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

Ah!  Got the yen.  (So to speak.)

Hmmm.  I've been shaking the chair cushion like mad, but nothing's happened from that yet - or the window shade.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> A new game? I don't know if I should... I spent so much time on those other ones, and they absolutely consumed me until I was done. No, I think I'll leave this one for you all to wrestle with. Tell me if its any good!
> 
> 
> The Stoolman. :hammer:


LOL Dan.... I'm living this one through all of you!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok, I couldn't help myself, and now I'm stuck in this damn blue room, and can't figure out how to get out.  Thanks guys.:shrug:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

I tried making the letters on the paper into a phone number and tried to dial, but anything I've dialed so far ended up with a busy signal.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2004)

The serial numbers on the yen don't work as a phone number either.  Hmmmmm...:idunno:


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 16, 2004)

Good thought.  

Tried "0" and "911" as well with no luck.  Just sits there idle.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

tried 555-1212.  Still curious about the window shade.  Why would it move up and down if there's not a clue there??


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

Maybe the phone number will only work when the shade is up (or down)?

I've posted in the other forum and asked if anyone got out of the Blue Room.  Maybe this is just to drive us crazy.  Grrrrr...!

I tried to send the yen note, but got it back - and you can't put the note and yen note in together (to bribe someone for help)....  I tried to write on almost everything, no good.... and so far, flipping the shade and the chair cushion have gotten me nowhere - slowly!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

Gah!  lolol

 If I know Flatlander, he's trying every logical combination of numbers for a phone number!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

Oooookaaayyyy...


Just to keep this group addiction going, there was another link posted in this forum....

http://www.albartus.com/motas/

I just started it.  Graphics are not 1/2 as good as the rooms, but I have no idea where this is going.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Gah! lolol
> 
> If I know Flatlander, he's trying every logical combination of numbers for a phone number!!


It's funny that you say this, as I briefly entertained the notion.  However, with ten million possible combinations, I decided that I'd rather not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's vexing to relegate myself to giving up, but I've run out of ideas.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

I am now stuck in the room with the staircase and the maze under it.  Help!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

:erg: no no no no no no no no no no no no more until I'm out of the blue room - you're on your own, Feisty!  GAH!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 16, 2004)

Feisty found myself in a room with a hangover and a blackout seems like I've been brought back to my younger days!:uhyeah: Got a key got a screwdriver some clothes and then I clickd on the right hand side and got booted out of the site!!!! Outta time for today...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

BLEEEEAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHH!!!

 Did ANYONE get out of the blue room???


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

I haven't - the best I did was get yen, paper, pen, tube - and fiddled with all of them.  I can't figure out HOW the phone is related, what to do with the shade, and so forth.

I wonder if they just created it to mess with people who escaped from the other rooms....  (Conspiracy theory....growing!)

MJ - the first few rooms aren't too bad (if you go back), but I was stuck at the weird staircase/maze thingy.  I hope you figure out how to get past it!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm on level 6 - a room with a motorcycle and another room with a firehose.  

 Feisty - the weird staircase is solved this way - go to the room on the right, arrange the floor tiles so the head  goes all the way to the mouse hole by the door on the left.  turn out the lights and see what's on the wall.  They fit under the staircase.  fiddle with them, use the diskette box for something else.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay I'm on level 12 now - got past the motorcycle and some other things.

 Doggone it - hooked on these puzzle rooms!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

YAY!! I did it!  I did it!  Oh yeah, yeah, yeah!

 I got through all 12 levels of your time and space game, Feisty!  YEAH BABY!!

 Now if I can only get out of that friggin' blue room....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 17, 2004)

Fabulous, She-sulsa!!!  I had gotten the pieces to fit into the glass box under the bridge, and used the diskette box, but I haven't been able to fiddle with the pieces properly - I was told they weren't in the right space.  >sigh<

I think the Blue Room is off or something.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 17, 2004)

You have to use the empty diskette box as a mouse trap for the head.  When you insert the tiles in the glass case, you have to fiddle with them so there is a path that leads from the right to the left - all the way across.  Then release the head on the right.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 17, 2004)

Still haven't made my way out of the blue room, though doodling on the yen is somewhat amusing.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 17, 2004)

I gave up on the Blue Room yesterday, and went to the space time game.  Because I was playing at work, I had to leave it when I started to close at 6.  But I finished it this morning.  That was a cool game.  I liked it.  So much more to do than sit around in a blue room doodling on yen.  I swear I spent 3 hours there yesterday, to no avail.  Damn colored rooms.:whip:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 17, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I swear I spent 3 hours there yesterday, to no avail. Damn colored rooms.:whip:


Ok It's fun to watch it all unfold, but I miss all of you guys:viking3::viking3: :viking3:  :viking3: I think I might have to have an intervention! :samurai::boing1: :rofl:


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 17, 2004)

..... 

OK... I've gotten the pen and paper, but can't get them to work together by the post box, I'm guessing to get the red wheel.

EDIT:  Scratch that.  Found the answer right after I typed that.

EDIT2:  OK.  Stuck again.  I've gotten to the computer terminal, and I can move one room through that, but can't move any further.  What's the letters for?  <-- must be missing something obvious on this one.  HELP SHESULSA!!

EDIT3:  bah... on to level 10...


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 17, 2004)

Wheew...  OK. I'm out...

That green wall was a pain!


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 17, 2004)

No kidding!  The green wall sucked!  Some of the puzzles were pretty clever.  But not clever enough to keep me in.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 17, 2004)

I have candy!  :lookie:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh?  What kind of candy?  Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 17, 2004)

Help, I'm going crazy. I just tried the crimson room and am stuck with 11 items.  I got the 4 digit code from the yellow room but there is no movie there. Where do you get the movie?  I got the rings on the box but the battery doesn't go there and there aren't any more clues in the room. TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 17, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh? What kind of candy? Hmmmmmmm?


 That's right...... easy...........follow the candy trail... there's Snicker's............and chocolate   s ......................Tootsie Rolls....................................... lollipops,.................................... Baby Ruth bars,......................... jelly beans,......................................... gum drops,............................ That's right Danny boy follow the candy.......................................................... wax lips,............................ Pez,.......................... button candy,.......................... M&Ms,......................................... GODIVA OOOOHHHH YUM!,................. come on Stoolman you can do it............................................. Twizzlers,............Uh oh............ Say no to the crimson room....................Mars Almond Bars....................Peppermint Patties...........................................Nerds Rope.........................you can do it....


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 17, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Help, I'm going crazy. I just tried the crimson room and am stuck with 11 items. I got the 4 digit code from the yellow room but there is no movie there. Where do you get the movie? I got the rings on the box but the battery doesn't go there and there aren't any more clues in the room. TW


 The clue you are looking for is between the headboard and the mattress.  Pick up the pillow and keep clicking around that area.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 17, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I have candy!  :lookie:


 Hey!  I'm in training, here!  Aw, crap - I'm going to another room!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 17, 2004)

I had found that clue but kept clicking the x back into the room. But I finally got the door.  Arrrghhh, I'm not good at this stuff.  TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm in training, here! Aw, crap - I'm going to another room!


LOL all the more reason for me to rescue:jedi1: you from the crimson room!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> LOL all the more reason for me to rescue:jedi1: you from the crimson room!


 LOL, MJ!  I got through the Crimson and Viridian rooms and all 12 levels of the Time and Space game.  I forfeited on the Blue room, though - not goin' back.

 Thanks, though!  LOL.

 P.S.  Save a Tootsie Roll for me, okay?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm still in the "space and time" game, I'm sitting at the computer in my suit, trying to open an airlock-type door. There are two scenes on the computer. I've tried punching in letters, but no good! Any hints?

ETA:  ACK!!!  I have a nice piece of candy from MJ, offered for a clue!!


----------



## JPR (Aug 18, 2004)

Feisty,


You have not looked everywhere yet.  Once you do you will find out what to type.

JPR


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I have candy! :lookie:


OK, MJ that was just damn clever.  You got me.  Now give me my candy.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> OK, MJ that was just damn clever. You got me. Now give me my candy.


:jedi1: You want your candy?  ok :lookie:  follow me  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=264883#post264883


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm out of MOTAS!  Yay!  Although I have thrown up my hands over the Blue Room.  I have no idea about that one.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 19, 2004)

I got stuck in the Vermillion room last night.  I went throught the list of the Kanjii papers and had thought I found them all but only had 5 papers.  Drove me nuts, thanks you verry much--  Maybe it was a malfunction of some sort, so I'll try again tonight... TW


----------



## Lisa (Aug 19, 2004)

Has anyone seen my daughter? (Insedia_Cantharis) She went into one of these rooms a few days ago, haven't seen much of her since  .   Could someone let her out?  School is coming up very shortly and she needs to come back home. 

I have been successful in avoiding the lure of the rooms but now every time I come home... she tries to pull me in!!!! HELP!!! I am becoming weak!


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 19, 2004)

Someone needs to track down some more puzzles like these.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 19, 2004)

Yay! I Did It!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 19, 2004)

Well done, Insidia.  You know, your mother is looking for you....


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, it took me two days, a few hours each day, two tries, and I finally got out of the Viridian room.  I must be not very much left brained...  TW


----------



## Lisa (Aug 19, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well done, Insidia. You know, your mother is looking for you....


Thanks Shesulsa... I had her back for a brief moment but now she is off into the Veridian room... darn teenagers... they never listen and stay home when they are supposed to


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't suppose anyone has found other games like these online?  Although they took up too much time, and I'm pretty slow at them, they _were_ fun.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 20, 2004)

I was going to put the red wheel on and the program quit. I had a computer software window pop up.  Is there more after that in Motas?  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 21, 2004)

There are one or two levels - maybe one - after the wheels in MOTAS - I think if you get back on on the same computer, you can pick up where you left off.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 21, 2004)

Feisty, Shesulsa, Flat, help me please, if you are around...I'm stuck with the paint mixing.  I'm an artist too!  When I put green and blue up, it says cyan is mixed wrong.. same with the other two colors.  I s there an order to it?  Should be doing something else with my Saturday!!!  TW


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 21, 2004)

Never mind, I made it out of that thing.  I thought the rooms were going to go on and on.  The green wall wasted alot of time.  Don't let me see any more those things -- but they WERE FUN.  Just didn't get anything much done this weekend.  TW


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 30, 2004)

HAHAHAHHAAHHA!!  NEW LEVEL!! 

MOTAS Preview Level 

Not sure if it's finished yet, since many of the objects don't seem too interactive.

let the insanity ensue...


----------

